# Is this worth the money?



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 7, 2021)

On my local CL








						Old school bmx - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Custom build. 1983 schwinn predator team alley frame. 4130 chromoly. 1996 diamondback assault bars, fork, stem, crank and pedals. All chromoly and aluminum. Dyno tires, se seat, mongoose supergoose...



					albany.craigslist.org


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

I'd say if you're into bmx or wanted to be then yeah. I have a 2,000 something Dave Mira gray & white base model bike & some of them have sold for $100-250. Pretty sure mine has aftermarket better wheels (than original) & uses a 3 piece spline crank set up. Don't hold me 💯% to anything as I am a dummy to values vs what I like or would want & would be willing to pay for it


----------

